# Puppy photos!



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Our current litter of 12 Colorado Mountain Dog pups are 3 weeks old, and too cute! Thought you guys would enjoy! The 2 adult photos are the dam. She's gorgeous, IMO, but then again, I might be a little biased! You can see more pup photos on our Facebook page www.facebook.com/redgatellc


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

You have pretty baby puppies. Hope all are doing well, including the new Momma and Daddy


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

They are beautiful! Mamma & pups!


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Beautiful dogs. I was checking out your site. Is Caspian the only male you currently breed?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

They are just gorgeous!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What a beautiful group of Colorado Mountain Dogs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I was just viewing your website- also beautiful! I was reminded that the whole world is not the desert of Arizona. Though we have no cactus at our place we also have what you would consider very skimpy grass in our pastures. I think my goats will be in goat heaven before they see pastures like yours.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Funny thing, we moved from Colorado to our new location in IL, and my goats almost never see the pasture!! They are rotated through our wild, overgrown woodlands, where they get to browse (instead of graze) to their hearts' content! We love it here!!

For those of you interested in more info on the Colorado Mountain Dogs, the association and registry is now open. You can learn more at www.coloradomountaindogs.org


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry, this thread is quite old, so I rarely check in. As far as Caspian, no he was/is considered THE foundation stud. But we have a selection of bitches and studs around the country being used to standardize the breed. It is working beautifully, and now that we have an official organization behind it, it allows a lot more control and a complete database of pedigrees and such. We are all very excited, as these dogs are just incredible (in my biased opinion, of course!)


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

redgate said:


> Sorry, this thread is quite old, so I rarely check in. As far as Caspian, no he was/is considered THE foundation stud. But we have a selection of bitches and studs around the country being used to standardize the breed. It is working beautifully, and now that we have an official organization behind it, it allows a lot more control and a complete database of pedigrees and such. We are all very excited, as these dogs are just incredible (in my biased opinion, of course!)


Interesting work, redgate. I didn't notice the date-stamp. Thanks for coming by to answer.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Wiscto, I wanted to clarify after re-reading your post....I do not, nor ever did, own or use Caspian. I can only assume you googled the CMD and found his owner's personal page (which is NOT the official CMDA page). I started with totally different dogs, but later found out the CMD group and I was interested in promoting the same characteristics. Thus I joined them in their mission. They are in charge of approving dogs, etc. Hope that clarifies!


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

redgate said:


> Wiscto, I wanted to clarify after re-reading your post....I do not, nor ever did, own or use Caspian. I can only assume you googled the CMD and found his owner's personal page (which is NOT the official CMDA page). I started with totally different dogs, but later found out the CMD group and I was interested in promoting the same characteristics. Thus I joined them in their mission. They are in charge of approving dogs, etc. Hope that clarifies!


Ah okay! I wasn't sure how long you all have been at it. I doubled back to the CMD main page, though, and I kind of figured you weren't all using the exact same foundation dogs when I saw how many members you had. I think it's a smart program.


----------

